# Everest



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are some additional pictures of the Hamilton Everest I acquired recently. Please excuse the quality of the photo's......it is a b*tch to capture because of the mirror like face.

The first picture was taken outside. I took advantage of a short stoppage of snow/rain that we've been getting for the last few days!










This picture was taken inside as an after thought. I was pleased with the result.










I took this after reading Paul's reply in the general watch forum.










It's been on my wrist of most of the day at work. I received more comments/questions about this watch than any other I've worn. I can only imagine what it must have been like to wear one new in the late 50's.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice watch larry ,has the outside of the dial been refinished?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

pugster said:


> nice watch larry ,has the outside of the dial been refinished?


Thanks Stuart.

To be honest I don't know if the dial has been refinished or not.

The Everest came complete with an "Electric Watch Company" case and a service record provided by Rene' Rondeau so I suspect it might have been one of his restorations. I have read somewhere that it is a difficult dial to refinish but Rene' may know someone who could. I plan on sending him an email along with a copy of his service record to ask if he has any additional information regarding the watch that he could pass on to me.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Larry,

Nice watch, I'm not surprised you get comments about it! I can see why, but I would need to see it for real I think to know how I would feel about it personally, if you know what I mean. Out of interest, is it big, it looks like it could be worn by one of the opposite sex if it's not too big - maybe an early "unisex" watch?









Never could find out where "PAT PENDING" was as a country anyway!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Nice watch, I'm not surprised you get comments about it! I can see why, but I would need to see it for real I think to know how I would feel about it personally, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel.

I think that given today's standard it would be considered a "smaller" watch, but that's true with most wrist watches of that vintage. The strap shown is a 17R width so that may give you an idea of it's size.

Could it be worn by the opposite sex? Sure it could.............Maybe some day I could introduce you to some of the skilled tradesmen....errr tradespersons.... errr skilled craft (female) that work in Northern Alberta. They'd made a Pani look small on their wrist.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry said:-



> Maybe some day I could introduce you to some of the skilled tradesmen....errr tradespersons.... errr skilled craft (female) that work in Northern Alberta. They'd made a Pani look small on their wrist. :whistling:


Oooh-er, You are awful - but I like it!


----------

